# best first time true spider?



## The Breaker (May 24, 2010)

I am looking at getting a true spider... what is a good first choice in term of care and temperment? i hear true spiders are meant to e a bit moe skittish and nervous than t's?


----------



## proper_tea (May 24, 2010)

My first true spider was an orange huntsman... and it was seriously one of the coolest spiders I've ever had (I really need to get a new one).  They're quick but I've never seen them be aggressive (maybe defensive, but not aggressive).  They're the kind of spiders that you want to give a lot of room to.  I had her in a 10 gallon tall exo-terra, and she would swing around it like a monkey.  

Trap door spiders are cool too... you only see them when they feed... but having a little monster in a hole is great.

I really dig on Calisogas... but I know very few others that keep these.  They're big (for true spiders at least... 2.5" and bulky) primitive spiders from the West/Southwest USA.  They're unlike anything else out there, and pretty easy to care for.  I've heard people compare their temperament to OBTs, but I have never seen them do anything except run and hide when they're scared.  If you put them in big cylindrical jars they're make burrows along the glass, and you can watch everything they do.  They're slow growers and live a long time.  Calisoga logitarsus is the most common species available for sale... and they're beautiful... a velvety silver spider.  I'd recommend them to anyone (at least anyone not completely stupid).  If you want to buy one I'd post a WTB add.  I know that josh_r had a successful hatching a couple years back.  I've got four of his slings that are 1"-1.5" now.  I'm also sure that any of the SCABIES folks could track you down some WC spiders and would probably sell them to you pretty cheep

Anyway... good luck...

Oh... Dolomedes sp spiders are very cool as well.  And jumping spiders are a lot of fun.  

Depending on where you live, you can probably collect a lot of these spiders yourself.  No matter where you are, there are usually 1-2 cool species around.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (May 24, 2010)

My opinion...

Cupiennius salei

Why?

- robust/easy to keep
- "kind"
- relaxed
- less toxicity
- big
- well eatin
- beautiful



LG Björni


----------



## Widowman10 (May 24, 2010)

maybe a large hogna? those are most entertaining.

but really, we should know what kind/type you are looking for?
i.e. orb weaver, cobweb builder, burrower, terrestrial, etc etc.




what are you interested in?


----------



## TheTyro (May 24, 2010)

I'm gonna be the one to recommend Phidippus jumpers! If you want something that is very easy to aquire and tolerant of handling, as well as funny to watch and simple to care for, i'd go with them. There are so many different species and variety even within them. 

but if you want a larger true spider without the intention of handling, I'd say a Hogna spider as well. My adult female is surprisingly active and a cool hunter. I like watching her and she looks friggen awesome.

I'd also recommend funnel web spiders, they are so much fun to feed and also really easy to care for..crazy fast out on their web and some look pretty cool.

I want a huntsman...though...they seem really cool.


----------



## Venom (May 24, 2010)

I would try hunting for one of your native Tegenaria gigantea. They grow very large, and have quite easy care. They are great feeders and spin huge webs.


----------



## paul fleming (May 24, 2010)

Hahni could be a good choice .....living landmines.
You have to see it .
Are you on any UK forums ?
I can give you the site to get any true spids you like.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 24, 2010)

_Dolomedes_ sp. are more tolerable of mistakes if this is your first time keeping true spiders.  _Phidippus_ can be fun, but you gotta keep em watered frequently.


----------



## The Breaker (May 25, 2010)

i am on UK forums....

i am really looking at terrestrial/burrowers


----------



## Widowman10 (May 25, 2010)

hognas are an awesome choice then. there are several other good choices too though.


----------



## rosenkrieger (May 25, 2010)

I'm gonna throw in my vote for Kukulcania's. Here's a few photos of the mature female I've had for a few years now.
They're nifty little spiders, calm, great feeders, and spin some crazy lookin (and extremely sticky) web.


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 25, 2010)

Cupiennius species - Big, fast, calm, arboreal

Wolf spiders (Lycosidae, the big species are within Geolycosa, Hogna and Lycosa) - Big, fast, calm, terrestrials/burrowers

Huntsman spiders (Sparassidae) - Big, fast, a bit skittish, arboreal

Fishing/nursery web spiders (Pisauridae) - Big, fast, calm, semi arboreal, do well in a semi aquatic setup

Jumping spiders (Salticidae, the big species are within Hyllus and Phidippus, I think Exopet has some awesome ones) - Small, cute, cuddly spiders with somewhat of a personality, jump on prey with astonishing accuracy, active a lot during the day, arboreal

All of the above are active hunters.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 25, 2010)

ErikWestblom said:


> All of the above are active hunters.


It's funny you should say that.  In my experience, my Dolomedes tenebrosus is a sit and wait predator.


----------



## Crysta (May 25, 2010)

ScottySalticid said:


> It's funny you should say that.  In my experience, my Dolomedes tenebrosus is a sit and wait predator.


Look at her at 2-3 AM and she should be finding her way out of her enclosure 'hunting' lol


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 25, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> Look at her at 2-3 AM and she should be finding her way out of her enclosure 'hunting' lol


I have and shes been doing nothing lol!


----------



## Moltar (May 25, 2010)

Some people may come down on me for this but Latrodectus make fantastic pets. If you can forget the toxicity for a second and keep in mind that their _behavioral characteristics_ keep you quite safe, it's a no-brainer. Get a sub-adult or juvenile (slings are incredibly small) set it up in a jar with a few twigs and you're good to go. It will never want to leave the jar and is very low maintenance. Spritz it maybe once a week for drinking water and feed a small bug once a week, you're good. Plus you get to watch all kinds of fascinating webbing and hunting behavior. I have several widows and find the dramatic difference between them and typical ambush predators like T's, wolfies, etc refreshing and very interesting.

Just keep your fingers out of the jar.


----------



## paul fleming (May 25, 2010)

The Breaker said:


> i am on UK forums....
> 
> i am really looking at terrestrial/burrowers


What do you think hahni are  :?


Moltar
He is from the UK and not sure if he has any experience.........well he obviously does  not if he has to ask the question so maybe not such a good choice for him........needing a license and all that.
The AF red back I had was sweet so I agree with you on principle


----------



## TheTyro (May 25, 2010)

ScottySalticid said:


> I have and shes been doing nothing lol!


My okefino moves around a TON at night. As soon as the lights are off she's out and about! Noisy thing too.


----------



## Moltar (May 26, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> a good choice for him........needing a license and all that.
> The AF red back I had was sweet so I agree with you on principle


You need a license to keep Latrodectus in the UK? Wowzers.

Of course you would mention the redback, aren't they the most toxic among all latrodectus? It would make sense, they are from Oz, after all.


----------



## Wesker 121 (May 27, 2010)

I started off with various native species.  It's so easy when they're native, because you can just go outside and get what it usually hunts.  And you don't have to worry about temperature control.

I saw that the Wolf Spider was already brought up, and that is actually an ideal choice.  They are very resilient.


----------



## jsloan (May 27, 2010)

The Breaker said:


> I am looking at getting a true spider... what is a good first choice in term of care and temperment?


There are hundreds of species of true spiders in England.  Start with your local spiders.  Most of them are very interesting (and you don't have to buy them).  For example, here's one that's likely to turn up, which you can keep in a jar with a few twigs in it so the spider can build a web (It's not confined to Corwall.  I'm just using this link because it has some info on the spider):

http://www.stevehopkin.co.uk/cornishspiders/049THEsis/


----------



## Green Mantis (May 30, 2010)

*First time spider?*

Can you have spiny orb weaver spiders, as a first spider in Alberta, Canada? Just very curious???


----------



## jsloan (May 30, 2010)

Green Mantis said:


> Can you have spiny orb weaver spiders, as a first spider in Alberta, Canada? Just very curious???


I'm not sure.  Can you be more specific about which spider you mean (do you have a picture)?

If you mean this one, it isn't found in Alberta:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/2026


----------



## Green Mantis (May 31, 2010)

*First Spiders*

Yep that's the kind.  I think they are beautiful, but I guess can't have in alberta. Per usual. Oh well. The pictures are lovely anyway!!!!


----------



## thetula (Dec 28, 2010)

*Regal jumping spiders*

I would suggest the Regal Jumping Spider. They are very pretty and very docile. Mine will readily walk around on my hand.


----------



## Vespula (Dec 29, 2010)

Jumping spiders for sure. They're active and entertaining!


----------



## blacktara (Dec 29, 2010)

My first real spider was a Latrodectus

They are interesting, good feeders, hardy, and easy to make a working set-up for

And you have to very careless or very determined to get bitten


----------



## davisfam (Dec 29, 2010)

blacktara said:


> My first real spider was a Latrodectus
> 
> They are interesting, good feeders, hardy, and easy to make a working set-up for
> 
> And you have to very careless or very determined to get bitten


For a first time True spidiie, we would def. have to agree with this post. Widows are extremely easy to take care of and don't require much attention, at all. Like "blacktara" mentioned these spidiies are not only fun to watch when it's meal time but also just interesting in general; their webs are a favorite characteristic of ours, soo neat and stiiicky! LOL!


----------



## sdh22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there anyone currently selling Dolomedes or Salticidae in the uk?


----------



## davisfam (Jan 2, 2011)

sdh22 said:


> Is there anyone currently selling Dolomedes or Salticidae in the uk?


Too bad your not located in the United States, we have tons of Dolomedes slings for sale with more on the way! Bummer! :razz:


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 2, 2011)

sdh22 said:


> Is there anyone currently selling Dolomedes or Salticidae in the uk?



You can try EXOPET in the UK.  

And davisfam, you DO?????   

S.


----------



## sdh22 (Jan 3, 2011)

ah would've loved some lol
Thinking of Going searching when the weather brightens up
Yeah EXOPET hasn't got any in till March


----------



## davisfam (Jan 3, 2011)

Silberrücken said:


> You can try EXOPET in the UK.
> 
> And davisfam, you DO?????
> 
> S.


No worries, your going to be getting a sling or two.. a promise is a promise, friend.
.. We have much love for you and it would be our pleasure to bless you with a neat little Dolomedes. We've just been waiting until the holidays are done and over with to meet up with ya, sorry! It's been hectic around here lately! Send us a PM with a telephone number and after Jan. 7th, we should be able to make some arrangements, thaanks! :]


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 3, 2011)

BjörnE said:


> My opinion...
> 
> Cupiennius salei
> 
> ...


 OMG, I want that! 

 My firsts have been jumping spiders, wolf spiders and sowbug killers. Jumping spiders are small, very curious and I find that even a lot of people that are normally nervous with spiders like them. You want to give them more room body ratio wise compared to tarantulas; they are very active during the day. I wake up and open my P.regius cage to find she's left draglines all across the lid.

 Also, the male courtship displays are a hoot! 

 Wolf spiders are pretty easy. Just fast! They have great appetites and it's always wonderful to see a Mom wolfie with spiderlings riding on her back.

 I wouldn't recommend the sowbug killers I had as a kid. It didn't take much annoyance before they'd spread their chelicerae and show fangs.


----------



## Vespula (Jan 4, 2011)

Another one that I hadn't mentioned before is Kukulcania hibernalis. I've kept a few and they're very neat spiders!


----------

